# Virtualbox mouse not seamless



## andrewm659 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, i've been trying for a little while now to make the mouse seamless in Virtualbox (latest) and FreeBSD 10.  I have added all of these to my rc.conf .


```
gdm_enable=”YES”
gnome_enable=”YES”
vboxguest_enable=”YES”
vboxservice_enable=”YES”
vboxguest_load="YES"
vboxdrv_load="YES"
```

Enabled procfs.
I have added this to my xorg.conf:


```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier "Mouse1"
        Driver "vboxmouse"
EndSection
```

I'm not sure what to do.  But I want to be able to move from Windows 7 to the VBox VM without issue.  I can do this with other OSes. Is there still an issue with the drivers for FreeBSD?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 19, 2014)

Seems to be some confusion with enable versus load there.  For a guest, only these two are needed:

```
vboxguest_enable="YES"
vboxservice_enable="YES"
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 20, 2014)

I have `vboxdrv_load` in /boot/loader.conf and only `vboxnet_enable` in /etc/rc.conf. I have to click inside virtualbox to get the mouse in there. I didn't know you could do it seamlessly but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 20, 2014)

For a VirtualBox _host_:
/boot/loader.conf:

```
vboxdrv_load="YES"
```
(Optional) /etc/rc.conf

```
vboxnet_enable="YES"
```

For a VirtualBox _client_:

```
vboxguest_enable="YES"
vboxservice_enable="YES"
```
/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier "Mouse1"
        Driver "vboxmouse"
EndSection
```


----------



## andrewm659 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok its now seamless, but I can't click on anything in the VM.  I have to use the keyboard to login.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 22, 2014)

Sometimes, I've seen the client lose up to the first three mouse clicks.  The latest version on 10-STABLE does not seem to do that, but I have not really paid attention.


----------



## andrewm659 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah still not working.  Not sure why.


----------



## protocelt (Sep 23, 2014)

andrewm659 said:
			
		

> Yeah still not working.  Not sure why.



If you followed @wblock's advice above correctly, also make sure if you have a xorg.conf file in your /etc/X11 directory that you delete or at least rename it. The correct path for xorg.conf is /usr/local/etc/X11 in FreeBSD however X11 still looks in /etc/X11 first as it is first in $PATH. (historic reasons maybe?).


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 23, 2014)

X looks in several places for xorg.conf.  I use /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf because it fits in the FreeBSD hier(7) layout.


----------



## protocelt (Sep 26, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> X looks in several places for xorg.conf.  I use /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf because it fits in the FreeBSD hier(7) layout.


Thanks. I could have swore I read at one point in the mailing lists a while back that using /etc/X11 was going to be deprecated and /usr/local/etc/X11 was to be default. xorg.conf(5) does indeed still list /etc/X11 as well as many other places so I guess that assumption was wrong.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 26, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> X looks in several places for xorg.conf.  I use /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf because it fits in the FreeBSD hier(7) layout.


I never knew that. Is it safe for me to just move what I've got to the proper location or is there a 'gotcha'?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2014)

It's safe to move it.


----------

